# Ruby Red Spilo



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Just took a quick video of this guy in action...


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice fish you have there


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice fish








How big is it?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Awsome spilo! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thx he's around 6-7"... possibly bigger or smaller...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Pretty shy like mine, but great colors!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Pretty shy like mine, but great colors!


Thanks pman, I'd like to see your beast in action!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The only time he shows any "action" is when I'm using the puppet.
Other than that he's hunkering in the corner.

Yours goes for fingers way more than mine.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice looking fish very nice colering


----------

